# How big is my tank ???



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

I was given a tank, it measures 12 3/8'' x 19.5'' x 36 3/8''. Any ideas how big this is? 40 gallon ???


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I entered it in a calculator and it says 38 gallons. But are you absolutely sure about the dimensions? They don't match up with anything exactly that's a usual size.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

those are the exact outside dimensions. wierd. so its less than 40??


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think so. Try googling a tank volume calculator or something like that. Make sure I did it right, haha


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If your outside measurements are correct, it will hold exactly 34.6996753 gallons (taking into account the thickness of the glass on 5 sides). A company selling this would probably market it as a 33 gallon since they dont expect you to fill it to the very top. 

I have never heard of a 33g tank. 

A 30g Breeder is *36 x 18 x 12*. Maybe double check your sizes.

Note: A 30g Breeder actually holds 31.59 gallons. Again, this is because they dont expect you to fill it to the very top.

Where did you get this tank? Does it have any tags or markings that might indicate the brand?


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> If your outside measurements are correct, it will hold exactly 34.6996753 gallons (taking into account the thickness of the glass on 5 sides). A company selling this would probably market it as a 33 gallon since they dont expect you to fill it to the very top.
> 
> I have never heard of a 33g tank.
> 
> ...


I have a 33 gallon tank, however it is 4 ft long


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I get just shy of 38 gallons also. 37.99 if water @ STP filled those measurements. Its not a nice metric size either. Maybe a "40 breeder" if the 36 is long. or superhigh 15/20H if the 12" x 18" is the footprint. Oh, well, the fish will only care about the footprint and the volume.

I have a 33L, a 40L and a 45 gallon tank, all the same footprint as a 55. 

Glasscages.com sells a 38 Tall. Its 36 x 12½ x 17 Tall, essentially an extra high standard 30.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

EMC7 I get 38 gallons when I use his measurements, but he said he measured from outside the glass. I took into account the fact that the glass takes up 3/8 of an inch on 5 sides (I left the top open).


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

tanks are never as many gallons as they are listed as


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Jul 31, 2009)

well there is one way.... fill it up and see !


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

illnastyimpreza said:


> well there is one way.... fill it up and see !


There is an option. Just make sure you use a bucket with markings on it that you can add up to see how many gallons you added.


----------

